# Amazon Business - New Amazon Program



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got an email from Amazon about this:

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=b2b_el25?ie=UTF8&node=11261610011&tag=kbkindleb-20

Still reading on it. It's got free two-day shipping on orders over $49--which is no biggie since I already have Prime, but there's talk of "business pricing" and I do buy stuff for my business from Amazon.

Will keep reading and let you know.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm. . . . I don't have a 'business', but Ed works for the Church! I think he currently buys most things through his own account to get the Prime shipping benefit. . . and he can't use the sales tax exemption when he does. I've passed the link on to him!  Thanks!


----------



## The Fussy Librarian (May 3, 2011)

Very interesting. Looks like Amazon has ended Amazon Supply and broadened it to make inroads with higher volume businesses like restaurants and retail shops where there's a constant turnover of product / supplies. Amazon uses its purchasing power / clout to get a lower price, keeps part of it and passes the rest along to the consumer. 

Or maybe they're just rebranding Amazon Supply and launching it again. Hard to tell initially with Amazon -- they're always trying so many new things and seeing what sticks ...


----------

